# What To Expect At EMT-B Exam



## bootles (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey guys...I know I don't post very often or at all for that matter; however, I just finished my Emt-B course a few weeks ago and would like some suggestions, tips, and pointers regarding the exam (which I take next week). Aside from the obvious texual/book studying that I have been doing, what else can you guys suggest?...First of all, what exactly should I expect upon walking in the day of my (nj) state exam? What are the practicals like and how many are there? How does the written portion work? What do I need to bring? CPR Card, Certificate of passing emt class, anything else? I'm not so much worried about the written as I am the practicals...I feel that although I scored mostly 90's with a few 80's here and there in my class, it may not have prepared me as much as it should have for the state test. Anything that you guys could suggest would be a huge help...thanks.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not from NJ but for my NY tests practical and written went as followed.  My practical we had to be to the place at the time the instructors told us to be. If we were late we pissed off the instructor that had to read us whatever it was before starting.  We than had six stations some were a bunch of different skills in one room and you picked from the cards they had laid out for us.  If we failed a station we had to continue through to the rest.  Than when everyone else that was there to take the practical had done so you go to retest up to three more times.  Most people that took the test at the same time as me only retested one skill.  As for the written my NY state was a 110 questions with ten questions being test question which didn't count toward the score in the end.  Again I am from NY so I don't know how different the tests are but that is how mine went.  Good Luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## bootles (Aug 21, 2008)

^ very helpful...thanks.

anyone else have anything for me?


----------



## medicdan (Aug 21, 2008)

Do a search and check this out:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4634

Good Luck!


----------



## MRE (Aug 21, 2008)

In MA, we had a practical exam with these stations; CPR, Longboard/KED, Upper extremity splint, Traction splint, Medical, and Trauma assessment.

Once you had received a notice that you passed this, you could schedule your written (multiple guess on the computer) test.


When you go to take your practical test, you will be nervous (everyone is).  Some people get really nervous (my assigned partner who was in the army reserves actually started crying during the assessment portion).

I'm not trying to scare you, but I want to make two important points.  First, don't put so much pressure on yourself that you can't perform.  At the beginning of each section, stop and take a deep breath before starting.  Its not a race and it is better to take your time and do it right than rush and make a mistake.  Second, since you will be nervous, your skills will not be as good as they are in your practice sessions, so you should make sure that you know your stuff better than you need to.  

Also, think about why you are doing each step in a scenario, don't just do them because your book or your instructor said so.  If you know the reasoning behind what you are doing then you will be better equiped to deal with unexpected situations and you can show your instructor that you actually know whats going on.   If asked by an instructor why you did something, you can also justify your actions.

Practice, Practice, Practice, get a good nights sleep and go pass your exam.  

Good Luck.


----------



## bootles (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks guys...yeah I should have done search before I posted...anyhow, all the input is really helpful and I hope to hear more from you guys...thanks.


----------



## bootles (Aug 28, 2008)

well guys, my test is today : /....I feel fairly confident and have been studying; however, I'm still pretty nervous (for the practicals in particular)...any tips?...IF I do happen to fail one station how does it work?...will I have to schedule another date or can I be retested on site?...thanks guys.


----------



## MRE (Aug 28, 2008)

I may be too late, but in Massachusetts if you fail one station you can re-test the first day.  If you fail more than one you have to re-schedule.  

Good luck and make sure you let us know it how your test goes.


----------



## bootles (Aug 28, 2008)

oh ok thanks...hopefully I don't fail any...


----------



## bootles (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah so apparently I was saddly mistaken...there were no practicals on my state exam since we did them all in class...It was just written...thanks for the help from everyone anyways!


----------



## MRE (Aug 29, 2008)

Well good, now you don't have to go through the ordeal, but you still studied like you would have to do them.  Kind of the best of both worlds.


----------



## bootles (Aug 29, 2008)

my thoughts exactly...thanks for all the help!


----------

